# Curious on my pups coating



## Stellagsd2 (Jan 17, 2021)

This is my pup. She's 9 weeks. I was curious about her coating color. 

She is from two Sables. 

Obviously she isn't, I was wondering from experience (I know you can't know till she is grown) but opinions on his coat color when older? 

Do you think it will be more tan and she will become lighter? Was hoping she'd stay dark. But alot I've seen with black and tans. Get alot lighter. 

Again. I understand what I'm asking, I'm not looking for an answer. Just opinions


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

if she was from two sables, she is a sable. She looks like a black and tan though...so maybe a patterned sable. Show a photo of her body?


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

onyx'girl said:


> if she was from two sables, she is a sable. She looks like a black and tan though...so maybe a patterned sable. Show a photo of her body?


I thought sables could carry recessive colour genes... and less likely but could produce blacks, bicolours and black/tans?? I may have been misinformed though somewhere along the way.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Color Genetics in German Shepherds (altostland.com)


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Ok, that reconfirms my thoughts.. she could be a black and tan if both sable parents carried the recessive gene for it.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She looks like a Black and Tan to me. Definitely not sable. Two sables can produce any color. It depends on what else they carry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*"If a pup from a breeding between two sables inherits a black and tan gene from one parent, a pup would be still sable with black and tan
recessive (aw+as). These are often "pattern sables". Pattern sables sometimes are patterned very much like a black and tan, but the saddle
is not solid, and has a lighter undercoat (see color examples below). "
Copied from the link I posted above. *


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

*It is possible for two sables with black and tan recessive (aw+as) to both pass on the black and tan genes (as+as), in which case a pup would
be truly black and tan. * 

I wasn't trying to start an argument over what colour the pup actually is, but this is the very next line in the link you posted. Pup could be either of the options depending on recessive genes carried by parents.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Stellagsd2 said:


> This is my pup. She's 9 weeks. I was curious about her coating color.
> 
> She is from two Sables.
> 
> ...



Your pup is precious, my apologies that our disagreement about colour genetics took over for a minute here!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Stellagsd should post the parents pedigree for more info. I wasn't disagreeing whatsoever, just sharing information.


----------



## Stellagsd2 (Jan 17, 2021)

Parents









Full body


----------



## Stellagsd2 (Jan 17, 2021)

Stellagsd2 said:


> Parents
> View attachment 568403
> 
> 
> ...





onyx'girl said:


> Stellagsd should post the parents pedigree for more info. I wasn't disagreeing whatsoever, just sharing information.


I posted A picture


----------



## Stellagsd2 (Jan 17, 2021)

onyx'girl said:


> if she was from two sables, she is a sable. She looks like a black and tan though...so maybe a patterned sable. Show a photo of her body?


Posted a picture!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Maybe bi colour or blanket back in my opinion not sable

Very cute puppy!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

based on the photo she’s B&T
based on the chart could be B&T
based on the copied text she could be B&T
i don’t see where the confusion is.... IF Dad is sable, then he’s a patterned sable (note: patterned sables still appear sable as puppies, the OP’s puppy does not)

OP... your pup is B&T and will indeed get lighter as the tan recedes. my guess is that she’ll be a blanket back.

cheers! she’s adorable!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pup looks like dad ❤


----------



## Stellagsd2 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you everyone!


----------

